# buying a new 840



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Im buying a new titan 840 and wanted to get your guys opinion on the price... $2200 buy it? 

I see them all over the internet around 3k but obviously those arent discounted....

I kind of already had my rep ship it to my home store but I guess everybody's 2 cents might make me feel better about the purchase. ..I hope...lol


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have the 700 and love it. If money wasn't an issue back then we would have bought this one. 2 gun capability is awesome to have, this is why we went with the 700.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like a good price. I have a Graco 695 which is comparative I think. I paid around 23-2400.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> We have the 700 and love it. If money wasn't an issue back then we would have bought this one. 2 gun capability is awesome to have, this is why we went with the 700.


There is a 700?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> There is a 700?


It was around $2,200, came with 2 guns and hoses and 10 tips of our choice.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Titan Advantage 700 Airless Sprayer 0552063. The ADVANTAGE 700 delivers close to a gallon of coatings per minute with 2 gun capability - perfect for residential repaints, new construction and even large commercial applications. Sprays all coatings, from stain and sealers to enamel, latex and light elastomerics.
Features
Sleeveless fluid section minimizes repair costs.
Time tested painter proven fluid section.
Exclusive 1.95 HP DCX Motor and Brushless PMDC sealed and protected from overspray.
Lifetime Service.
High flow prime spray valve.
Stationary packings with no cylinder to wear or replaced.

Specifications


Max. Delivery	.85 GPM
Max. Fluid Pressure	3100 PSI
Max. Tip Size	1 gun - .029" tip
Motor	1.95 HP PMDC Brushless
High Rider 0552063
Low Rider	0552064

http://www.toolsmartusa.com/titan-advantage-700-airless-sprayer.html


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I see....


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I found them online for $1,999.99 but only one hose and gun and tip.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> There is a 700?


 The Advantage Series is the next generation Wagner SprayTech EPX pumps. I believe the 700 is the 2355 redone by Titan. $2200 for a 840 is a good price. The best price I have seen is $2185.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

My mistake. The Wagner SprayTech EPX 2355 is the Titan Advantage 600. The Wagner Spraytech EPX 2455 is the Titan Advantage 700. 

A very good thing about the Advantage Series pumps is all the R & D that has gone into them over the years from Wagner Spraytech & Titan Speeflo.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

robladd said:


> The Advantage Series is the next generation Wagner SprayTech EPX pumps. I believe the 700 is the 2355 redone by Titan. $2200 for a 840 is a good price. The best price I have seen is $2185.


When we bought the 700 the 840 was over $3,300, if I could have found one for what we paid for the 700 that would have been our choice. I was looking for new not used.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I found them online for $1,999.99 but only one hose and gun and tip.


Do you know where? Id love to sent a link to my rep....lol


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.toolsmartusa.com/titan-advantage-700-airless-sprayer.html

http://www.alstapingtools.com/740ix-titan-airless-paint-sprayer-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-2-1-1-1.aspx

http://www.painthose.com/titan-advantage-700-high-rider-0552063/

We got ours through SW. That is our local Titan reps store. Since you do a lot of business with them wheel and deal for it. They may toss in a few extras for you.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> When we bought the 700 the 840 was over $3,300, if I could have found one for what we paid for the 700 that would have been our choice. I was looking for new not used.


 Brand New on the Show Room Floor at Vista/BM. $2185.00 is a good deal.
paintsprayerslv website says over 3K but on their floor they have 1 for $2300.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The one thing I am seeing is the weight. Some say 87 lbs some say 127 lbs. I am guessing it's around 100 lbs with 2 50' hoses attached.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

robladd said:


> Brand New on the Show Room Floor at Vista/BM. $2185.00 is a good deal.
> paintsprayerslv website says over 3K but on their floor they have 1 for $2300.


I know the prices on them came down since we bought ours. We have had it for a couple years now. Other than having to load it into the van myself we love it.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the Titan Advanatge line is very comparable to the regular Titan machines.when compared in size they use the same pumps and motors for a less expensive price. Titan has a no BS after sale policy.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> Im buying a new titan 840 and wanted to get your guys opinion on the price... $2200 buy it?
> 
> I see them all over the internet around 3k but obviously those arent discounted....
> 
> I kind of already had my rep ship it to my home store but I guess everybody's 2 cents might make me feel better about the purchase. ..I hope...lol


Here's my 2 cents.

Whether its $1,500.00 or $5,000.00 for an airless sprayer purchase, you're going to get the return on your investment eventually, and plus some! So who cares what a bunch of forum members think about your purchase. I have a funny suspicion you don't either.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Here's my 2 cents.
> 
> Whether its $1,500.00 or $5,000.00 for an airless sprayer purchase, you're going to get the return on your investment eventually, and plus some! So who cares what a bunch of forum members think about your purchase. I have a funny suspicion you don't either.


Haha.....im just looking for some assurance on the price....my 440 doesnt keep up on big commercial walls and the 6900 is over kill unless were spraying dry fall....so im hoping the 840 will be more versatile. ....and the 1140 is too close price wise to the bigger pump...


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the 840 and the 1140 have the same motor and fluid section the difference in the output is the control board.. FYI


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

mr.fixit said:


> the 840 and the 1140 have the same motor and fluid section the difference in the output is the control board.. FYI


I know it will run two guns....but will it run a 100ft line...a big to small line...


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> I know it will run two guns....but will it run a 100ft line...a big to small line...


Ayuh.:yes:

$2400 for my 840 ix a few years back.
It been berry berry good to me.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

My only advice would be- If you're going big, get a gas sprayer.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Well....I already bought it the other day....the idea is to have something more versatile and easier to move around...so some one can go finish a small area or touch...ect while the big pump with the two lines is starting in a new area...

Or for smaller dry fall jobs....the 6900 is just to big at times.....but I still need anotger big boy too.....ill wait a couple months before I do that tho..


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

yes you can run two guns


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

mr.fixit said:


> yes you can run two guns


How do you feel about that though ? 

I was going to rent one in Indiana and they weren't to thrilled about two guns and dry fall.....I really. Got it to keep up better and small retail dryfall jobs....

How would it handle it I guess ?

And sherwin told me no dry fall period at one store....


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like a reasonable deal I just picked up new 640 I in Canada for $1600.00


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

I got the 840 Impact as my first sprayer. Love it. We ended up getting a few smaller ones for interiors/when we don't feel like lugging the 840 around. I had to get it re-packed only once, and that cost about 200$, so repair costs aren't too bad. I only paid 1200 for mine, new. Found at a pawn shop, and hopped on it as quick as I could. I don't think they even bothered to look up what those things go for used, let alone new. 2200 is a decent price for a new one. We run 2 lines, 250 feet each - it keeps up just fine (nothing larger than 615/617 tips though. Never sprayed drywfall with it though. We have sprayed dryfall with a 495, and it worked just fine. You'll love the 840.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

painter1986 said:


> I got the 840 Impact as my first sprayer. Love it. We ended up getting a few smaller ones for interiors/when we don't feel like lugging the 840 around. I had to get it re-packed only once, and that cost about 200$, so repair costs aren't too bad. I only paid 1200 for mine, new. Found at a pawn shop, and hopped on it as quick as I could. I don't think they even bothered to look up what those things go for used, let alone new. 2200 is a decent price for a new one. We run 2 lines, 250 feet each - it keeps up just fine (nothing larger than 615/617 tips though. Never sprayed drywfall with it though. We have sprayed dryfall with a 495, and it worked just fine. You'll love the 840.


Saw it at the pro show yesterday for $2018.00 lol


----------

